# Income tax question



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

.....Are persons with Italian citizenship who are non resident (in Italy) liable for income tax on interest, dividends etc earned in another country?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Not if you're really non resident. The only possible issue are people that have left Italy for one of the tax havens on the OECD black list. But if you're resident in Spain and paying taxes you'd have no Italian tax liability.


----------

